# Lemond Tete De Course



## goofygoober (Oct 5, 2005)

I've just bought a 2002 Lemond tete de course Ti frameset (+ouzo pro fork).
I'm in the process of building (will post photos asap).
Any opinions on my choice, and what is good(or bad) about Lemond Ti frames.
Thanks


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

goofygoober said:


> I've just bought a 2002 Lemond tete de course Ti frameset (+ouzo pro fork).
> I'm in the process of building (will post photos asap).
> Any opinions on my choice, and what is good(or bad) about Lemond Ti frames.
> Thanks


I LOVE mine. I've had it for a little over a year and love the ride and handling. I don't know of anything bad about it imho. Rides and handles great, looks good and the TI is easy to keep clean and looking good. I am worried that a crash could do more damage than with a pure TI frame but that is about it. I love mine, enjoy it. 

VaughnA


----------



## goofygoober (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi,
Thanks for the info.My frame is the full Ti version, not the Ti /OCLV combo.
I'm looking forward to getting out. Just need to cut the steerer tube and away we go!!.


----------

